# huge plat no buds



## Alexander58 (Aug 18, 2005)

10 to 12 ft tall with no buds me and my friedns foundn't was this bcuz it wasn't topped or what there huge with no bud on it i don't understand
Someone plz help me out 

thanks


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't understand.
You "found" a huge plant?
If you "find" a huge plant, it belongs to someone else, not you.   Leave it alone.


----------



## NoGREENThumb (May 5, 2006)

id take it


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2006)

NoGREENThumb said:
			
		

> id take it


Now..Why would you want to do that?? 
Someone has worked and cared for that plant all summer long. It wasn't you. What gives you the right?
Rippers/thieves are lowlifes. They're too lazy or too dumb to be productive for themselves, so they steal from people that aren't. 
People have been shot for stealing. "Some" operations employ armed guards. "Some" operations booby-trap their sites.

Not to mention the _"BAD karma"_ that you would be inviteing upon yourself.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 5, 2006)

I totally agrea hick.  that was well said.


----------



## bongzilla420 (May 5, 2006)

hell yea thats like stealing someones dog  dont do that wut if it happended to you that would youd be pretty pissed i know if i seen someone taking mine they would get shot lol


----------



## Darkstar (May 5, 2006)

I believe in the karma. Also if they are the type of person to rip they are more than likely involved in other lowlife activities wich means they are more than likely gonna get whats coming to them in one way shape or form in the near future.


----------



## Insane (May 5, 2006)

Don't ever steal other people's plants. They worked for them. You didn't. They deserve them. You don't.


----------



## bongzilla420 (May 8, 2006)

karma is nuttin to f*ck with either man


----------



## tallslim (May 9, 2006)

do we still know if he found it or grew it?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

It says at the top "me and my friedns foundn't".


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 9, 2006)

Great responses (except the "I'd take it" guy).

To anyone thinking of stealing, think how you'd feel if you came home and all your stuff was gone.
Every bit of it.  All your furnature, t.v., computer, fridge, bed, c.d.'s, etc. all gone, stripped to the bare walls.
How would that make you feel?
Why would you want to make someone feel that way?
Especially when it's sooo easy to grow all you can smoke.

One point:
NEVER retaliate with violence.  It's counter-productive.
Let's say you find someone ripping off your plants and beat him up/injure him.
He'd either go to the hospital/cops or come back with some friends and beat YOU up.
So if you retaliate that way, you'll either end up in jail or the hospital.

Kharma will take care of rippers.

The best example I've ever heard of, kharma-wise:
A low-life neighbor followed me out to the mountains one afternoon, with the intent of finding my garden and ripping me off.
I noticed him following me when I turned off onto a little-used road.
So instead of driving to the trailhead, I drove to a campground and made camp.
I was prepared for inpromto camp-outs; he wasn't.
I had food and a comfy down sleeping bag and tent and campstove; he didn't.
I spent the night in relative comfort, while he huddled in his car, cold and hungry.
And the next morning I returned home, never going anywhere near my garden.
And then I found out that while this guy was out following me, someone broke into his house and stole a bunch of his stuff.
Perfect.

P.S. I went back that next day and tended my garden while he was bemoaning his fate.


----------



## bongzilla420 (May 9, 2006)

haha what a dumb bastard


----------



## AZshwagg (May 9, 2006)

He got what he deserves!!!! Stealing/Thief is the worst thing to get remembered as!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 12, 2006)

i think its not right to steal but its not our problem if he steals and gets shot its his problem just answer his question!!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 12, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> i think its not right to steal but its not our problem if he steals and gets shot its his problem just answer his question!!!!


 
I disagree.
If someone wanted to go into your grandma's house to steal her medicine, would you tell him where the spare key was hidden?
For an increasing amt. of people, me and my brother included, marijuana is a  necessity.
It's medicine.
I use it for insomnia, stress and back pain (and also recreationally), my brother uses it strickly medicinally, to lessen the occurance and severity of seizures.  Nothing else available works as good as marijuana.  Ones that approach it's painkiling properties for example cost lots of $$ and have nasty side effects (like ulcers).  For my brother the only alternative is phenobarbitol, which turns him into a shuffling zombie.
And costs more than marijuana.

Wait until YOU get ripped off, I bet you'll change your mind.


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> For my brother the only alternative is phenobarbitol, which turns him into a shuffling zombie.
> And costs more than marijuana.


 
This thread is beating a dead horse. Look at the date. but Yes Ganja is right. stealing someones medicine for your own gain is wrong. Could you stand by and let someone rip that old lady down the street of her insulin? Could you stand by and let someone steel morphine from a hospice patient? Could you stand by and let someone steel your own childs medicine?

I always beleived there are two kinds of theives.
The pro.:
These guys steel from corporate banks and insured companies. They don't screw with the general public for the most part. These guys do this for a living. and do it well.
The general degenerate theif.
These guys steel from standard run of the mill working class people. These guys would steel food from a hungry baby. They are degernerates and deserve what they get in life. We just had two old ladies beat to death and robbed earlier this week in my city. Now how could you endorse and help promote this kind of behavior.

On a further note:
I read on high times website a month ago. This person got there grow ripped off. They confronted the theif. The theif called the cops hid the grow and pressed charges against who he stole from. Claiming they were threatening his life. 5 yrs. they got. So let the grow go and do not try to retaliate.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Sorry Mutt but I'm going to have to pull my whip out on this one...after lucking out on my first grow, the second one has brought me to tears, if someone stole what I have worked sooo hard for...I would find them... and then I would have them "hurt".


----------



## tallslim (May 12, 2006)

foundn't was suppose to be found it?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Didn't you know Tallslim that "foundn't" was a new word?


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

NoGREENThumb said:
			
		

> id take it



man unless you know how it feels...last year I lost about 30 plants in 3 out door crops.That hurt


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Now..Why would you want to do that??
> Someone has worked and cared for that plant all summer long. It wasn't you. What gives you the right?


I think this person was using a popular slang term for "I didn't" which is "id". I've run into this expression used this way in several groups. "idk" is "I don't know".

These kids these days!

Ha


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2006)

hell, stoney, if that is true, we ALL owe him an apology. 






 speak English dammit!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

uh.....lol


----------



## tallslim (May 12, 2006)

nice GDG


----------



## Nugget123 (May 12, 2006)

I agree dont don't touch other poeple's grow, unless there was like 500 plants i might take a couple....


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 12, 2006)

If you had $500.00 you wouldn't mind if someone robbed you and took some?

I have a different credo.  I don't take anything that doesn't belong to me.

P.S. 500-plant grows are guarded, often by ARMED guards.

P.P.S. If you steal from people, people will steal from you.
It's called Kharma.


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> It's called Kharma.


 
Damn right. That sums it up right there. 
Need say no more Ganja. Won't let me spread no more respect. but you have mine.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Great responses (except the "I'd take it" guy).
> 
> To anyone thinking of stealing, think how you'd feel if you came home and all your stuff was gone.
> Every bit of it. All your furnature, t.v., computer, fridge, bed, c.d.'s, etc. all gone, stripped to the bare walls.
> ...


 
Just one thing you said this in this post "He'd either go to the hospital/cops or come back with some friends and beat YOU up." 
Trust me if I beat him up he wont want to be coming and knocking on my door thats called truspassing on my land and I can shoot his ass if I feel treatened so I have a Gun case full of guns so I do not belive he will try to ripp of my plant and I know mostly everyone that lives around me and they wont find my plans it would be pretty hard to atleast well thats all I have to say really but I agree with you 100% that rippers are low lifes! Peace


----------



## purple_chronic (May 15, 2006)

Lol Wow...


----------



## zouse1234 (May 18, 2006)

you cannot go around stealing other peoples stash man that just aint right, i work really hard with my babies and to go one day and find them gone christ man it aint worth thinking about, do what we all have done start from the begining and grow your own the pleasure you will get will reward you ten fold, and for Nogreenthumb well mate if you would take another growers plant you would take anything remind me not to ask you round for a toke likelyhood is you would be off with my gear, wow man you actuall told the forum you would take anothers plant i will be very surprised if you can get good advise from this forum,


----------



## afireoutside (May 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I think this person was using a popular slang term for "I didn't" which is "id". I've run into this expression used this way in several groups. "idk" is "I don't know".
> 
> These kids these days!
> 
> Ha


 
"i'd" means "i would"............................ english anybody?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

so the moral of the story is....If its not yours to begin with...leave it be! Duh......


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 18, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Just one thing you said this in this post "He'd either go to the hospital/cops or come back with some friends and beat YOU up."
> Trust me if I beat him up he wont want to be coming and knocking on my door thats called truspassing on my land and I can shoot his ass if I feel treatened so I have a Gun case full of guns so I do not belive he will try to ripp of my plant and I know mostly everyone that lives around me and they wont find my plans it would be pretty hard to atleast well thats all I have to say really but I agree with you 100% that rippers are low lifes! Peace


 
If you assault someone, they report it and the cops come to your door, what did you say you were going to do?
P.S. someone coming to your door IS NOT trespassing.
Besides if someone wanted to retaliate they wouldn't have to do it at your place...they could jump you at any time...at the market, at church, at the movies.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

I have a conceled handgun permit so
bring it and I was just sayin IF!!!!!!! No 
one is going to steal my bud


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

And as soon as an unavided person 
touches your land its trespassing!!!!
And did we ever figure out if it was 
his or not?


----------



## rasta (May 18, 2006)

hey Alexander58 whats up ,,i have two pits that watch over my ladys ,please feel free to try to come steel one  .if you are willing to risk your as$ for a few oz. of weed ,you aint to bright(ever see what an angry bit bull can do to a person )only thing there is the plants and the dogs and the plants would not save you ,i would find you dead a half eaten by the time of my next visit ,,but as always  ,,Peace,love,rasta


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Right on Rasta


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 18, 2006)

There are a few people here who feel it is better to spend years in prison, for assault or having viscous dogs loose, than it is to just grin and bare it.

If you have a path to your door, that IS NOT--REPEAT NOT--TRESPASSING if someone knocks on your door.
You're not entitled to shoot anyone who knocks.
It would be someone lost, UPS, mailman, neighbor, to name just 4--you're not allowed to kill them.
Neither are you allowed to shoot cops who come to your house to arrest you for assault.

If you have a dog that kills and partially eats someone, even someone who you do not know, you will get in trouble, even if it's in your own backyard.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

No your not inteirly right Ganja their is not a path to my door and if
I feel treatened in any way i can shoot someone on my proterty and 
im not just going to shoot who ever comes to my door if it was the 
guy that was rippin my plants and trying to jump me. AND their are 
NO TRESPASSING SINGS ALL OVER MY PROPERTY so that is a fare 
warning to any one trespassing on my property and i never said noting
about shooting cops. And if I had a dog and it eats someone they are 
getting baired or burned no one will find him. So im done arguing Peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 18, 2006)

In '99 I was in a convienence store in SoCal and bought a mag (High Times it just so happens). I handed a clerk a twenty and he hands me my change. I put the $ in my pocket, turn to leave and I feel a hand go in my pocket and take my money.
I look and walking away is a guy about 6' 3" (I'm 5' 10").
In addition he was in a lot better shape than me, and looked to be about 25 years old (I was twice that).
I thought about my options for about a second.
Should I get in a fight on the floor of a liquor store with someone who could almost certainly beat the crap out of me, who may have had a gun or knife, and who may have been high on PCP, for 15 bux?
If someone offered me $15 to wrestle with a drugged-out PCP freak on the floor of a store in downtown L.A. I would have turned him down.
So I did nothing.
I watched him leave and a few minutes later I left, and safely a block or 2 away called the police and reported it.
Because it was not worth $15 to me to end up beaten up, or knifed and lying on the floor with my blood gushing out of me, or dead.
Instead I went home, smoked a j and drank a beer.
Later that night I went back to that store to talk to my friend, night manager RayRay.
"Shit that was you?" he asked "the camera behind the counter here was smeared and I couldn't tell"
"It was me."
"How much did that ****er steal from you?"
"15 bux."
"Here" he says, and hands me a $50.

So it was either getting beaten up (at least) and STILL not get my 15 bux back, or let it be and avoid the danger (and in this case make $35.00).

And now I'm living up here in the woods and grow marijuana legally. The other guy? Who knows, prob. in prison or dead.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

LOL cool story I wasnt being mad or mean or anything got to belive me 
on that one im just sayin that my rights say that I can/could shoot some 
one if i feel treatened so thats all i was saying no hard feelings righ? I have
ALOT of respect for you and have heard some great things about you!


----------



## BkPhate (May 18, 2006)

I dont think you should be able to own a weapon if you cant spell.

My 2 cents.

As for the first post, if your trying to rob it i hope its a plant that can kill you.

Thx. 



P.S
Nice stories ganja, always entertaining.


----------



## pranicfever (May 19, 2006)

Well... This has been going on Long enough.... No matter how you handle the situation... be it violence or letting karma take over.. that person is still gonna get what they deserve... However being how I am .. Violence isn't the key.. So how about we try a new angle... Can we somehow find the theives and... say...  Plant something in their car.. and report them.. for something stupid... *and then a bout of MPS* Shut up you dork... yeah like planting an 8 ball and a baggie of weed in their car and a few of your personal items then callin them in stolen is really gonna help.. Oh can it pranic.. you think your so slick... always soo good with the ladies.. always the one with the answer to everything... for once let me talk.... NO, I'm right your wrong.. Oh ok pranic whatever you say... Your a pushover... Pranic thats mean... No it's true.. Ok yeah your right...


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2006)

lol..you hear those voices pranic?..me 2


----------



## skunk (May 19, 2006)

mutt is right were beating a dead horse me and everyone has just as much emotions toward people stealing there plant as they do stealing there pets or other belongings . i say the best way to keep the teens or thiefs  out is to  find there isp add. and report them to local law enforcement that would cut alot of ** out in here.and maybe save a few  farmers there crops.


----------



## Darkstar (May 19, 2006)

i got my plants stolen on my first grow. they were only 50 yards from my house in a feild. every morning i would look at their beautifal tops as i drove off to work. well one morning i did a double take but refused to believe they were gone so i just went to work as normal. well of course i came back to find them all snapped off at the base.

i went through and range of emotions and i had a good idea who had stolen them but i just chalked it up and learned from it. now if someone wants my plants they can have them, if they can find them . also if you do grow the last thing you want to do is retaliate over a few plants. that just draws attention to yourself. just take it as a life lesson and your grows will be safe and secure in the future if you take the time and the effort to do it right.


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2006)

Dakota tribal wisdom says that when you discover you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to dismount. However, in business we often try other strategies with dead horses, including the following:

   1. Buying a stronger whip.
   2. Changing riders.
   3. Say things like, "This is the way we have always ridden this horse."
   4. Appointing a committee to study the horse.
   5. Arranging to visit other sites to see how they ride dead horses.
   6. Increasing the standards to ride dead horses.
   7. Appointing a tiger team to revive the dead horse.
   8. Creating a training session to increase our riding ability.
   9. Comparing the state of dead horses in todays environment.
  10. Change the requirements declaring that "This horse is not dead."
  11. Hire contractors to ride the dead horse.
  12. Harnessing several dead horses together for increased speed.
  13. Declaring that "No horse is too dead to beat."
  14. Providing additional funding to increase the horse's performance.
  15. Do a Cost Analysis study to see if contractors can ride it cheaper.
  16. Purchase a product to make dead horses run faster.
  17. Declare the horse is "better, faster and cheaper" dead.
  18. Form a quality circle to find uses for dead horses.
  19. Revisit the performance requirements for horses.
  20. Say this horse was procured with cost as an independent variable.
  21. Promote the dead horse to a supervisory position.


----------



## Darkstar (May 19, 2006)

what about eating it?


----------



## rasta (May 19, 2006)

come on to my property to steel from me and you get what you get ,,i work to hard for what i have to have some low life steel it,,someone lost, UPS, mailman, neighbor small children ,will have no proplems the front half of my property is open to everyone,,to enter my back yard you need to go thru three fences ,so if your in my back yard and im not there you dog food also in live in south fla.what the dogs dont eat i will feed to the alligators .no police no proplem,,,no one Perches peace and love more than me ,but steel from me and we got a proplem ,i dont know what state you live in but here in the south we dont play that shit,,,,anyway peace,big love and rastafari ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

Where's Alexander58??????
i think he left...lol


----------



## 051181 (May 19, 2006)

i dont care how old and out of shape you are.if you let someone take your money like that you a punk ,an old out of shape punk but still a punk


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Dakota tribal wisdom says that when you discover you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to dismount.


Hick, you're killin me man!

Hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## chronicman (May 19, 2006)

hey man ive found a couple of plants in the middle of a field before by accident and who wouldnt take them. to the guy who posted this thread the plant just hasnt entered the budding stage. judging by the size of it it is probably going to start soon and flower for a good 6 to 8 weeks so make sure you have some where safe to keep it. and hey the guy never said he went into anyones back yard or n e thing he just found a plant.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 19, 2006)

051181 said:
			
		

> i dont care how old and out of shape you are.if you let someone take your money like that you a punk ,an old out of shape punk but still a punk


 
A punk huh?
Tell you what sporto, I'd rather be here, growing pot and alive enough to hear some kiddie call me a punk than lying dead on the floor of a liquor store, fool.  You want to go 1 on 1 with a dusted armed thief, be my guest.
You want to spend years in prison for assaulting someone who stole your stuff, be my guest.
Guess which one of us will be kicked back with friends in The Triangle and who will be bent over a bunk bed in prison as someone's *****.


Bottom line: pot doesn't grow wild.  If you find pot growing, 99% chance someone else planted it, and if you take it you're a low life scum bag theif, same as the person who stole my money.
I've come across secret grows by accident and I've never stolen anyone else's stuff, 'cause stealing is wrong.


----------



## 051181 (May 20, 2006)

your less than a man sporto ,and i dont think you understand  your were his *****


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 20, 2006)

Go ahead son, learn the hard way.

You may never live long enough to "get it".
_REAL_ men choose their fights wisely.  _REAL_ men know it's foolish to lose your life  over $15.
You may never live long enough to realize you don't fight a bigger, stronger, possibly armed, probably mentally ill person impervious to pain over a coupla bucks.


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2006)

OK, think this has gone far enough. Let's not be name calling folks, no need for that kind of immaturity. 
Though I doubt that I would have been capable of handleing/controling myself in such a manner, Ganja's action showed wisdom and foresight. Hopefully the big guy spent the $ on a bad bag o' black tar and died an excrutiating painfull death. (KARMA)

What matters, is that we agree that _stealing_ is wrong, and refrain, ourselves. 
Whether it be $15 outta' some poor old bastards pocket at the liquor store or a seemingly rogue plant in a feild or an expensive microphone from a court room, which had to be repplaced with taxpayer money. 
If it's not "yours", keep yer peter tongs off it.


----------



## 051181 (May 20, 2006)

"EDIT" and final warning..
(edited by Hick)


----------



## 051181 (May 20, 2006)

ok


----------



## rasta (May 20, 2006)

ok


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> i think its not right to steal but its not our problem if he steals and gets shot its his problem just answer his question!!!!


 


I knew it...


----------



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

I find anyone messing with my plants ill either shoot or beat their knees , going to jail is not a big deal to me , I spent 10 years in prison cuz of dealin...I always keep a 9mm with me when I go to take cair of my plants and I wear a mask incase anyone happens to see. Take somones plant , and ur dead.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

I'm thinking this thread has worn itself out guys.....how about it goes "bye bye"?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Good call GDG.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 26, 2006)

i was thinking about it right now i was like "Shit...still"


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

Done...


----------

